# Red Light for emulsion



## kier18 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have heard that since you are supposed to keep screens with dried emulsion that have yet to be burned in the dark until you are ready to burn them you can use a red light to see while working. I have a red party light, just a regular light bulb with a red tint on the inside, will this work? Or do you need a special red light? I am sick of trying to line my transparencies up correctly in the dark!


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Search these forums for "safelight".

You need light that is safe to work in. Your screens are sensitive to invisible UV-A energy which is filtered by yellow, so this is why screen makers store their screens in yellow light.

Party lights are designed for parties, and you take your chances since nobody knows which party light you might have. 

Yellow party lights would have a better start at filtering UV energy.

Test this by taking a coated screen and put it in a location that is exposed to the light in the storage room.

Every day put a penny on the screen. Label the screen with the date you put the coins on the stencil by writing on a strip of masking tape. When you get bored with this, wash it out and you will have proof, no guessing.

Oh, and don't let a little helper scoop up your coins and bring them to you saying "You forgot these." It spoils your whole month.


Yellow fluorescent lamps are the standard 'safe light' for screen printing. I personally use GE F32T8/GO GOLD lamps. Use plenty of them, more light is better than a dark room for inspecting your coating. They have a 20,000 hour life.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/itemDetailsRender.shtml?xi=xi&ItemId=1613545491

Many people like to use filters instead of a yellow lamp.

Illumination Technology, Inc.
12010 Industrial Park Drive
Building 3
Bishopville, MD 21813
410/352 5016
800-631-1170 
F: 410 352 5062
[email protected]


EncapSulite® International Inc.
1220 Bamore Road
Rosenberg TX 77471 8/29/2005
281-239-0225
F: 281-239-0980
877-227-8756
http://www.encapsulite.com/uvblocking.html


----------



## kier18 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks, very helpful, and thats awesome you're a t shirt ninja


----------



## sister1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe it's not strictly recommended, but we use a standard bug light in a lamp, in a dark room (no windows) with the door covered by two layers of tightly woven heavy black fabric. Works beautifully. Of course, it helps that the room leading into the darkroom also has only one opening that lets in indirect natural light, and is lit with fluorescent lights.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

for all it's worth, I have a yellow bulb (I'm guessing it's a party light?) from Home Depot and haven't had any problems. I also have another yellow "flood light" looking bulb that I use too in a bigger lamp, and both seem to work fine.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Bugs are attracted to the ultra violet light, so a yellow bug light is all you need. We have used this for 20 years (not the same bulb...lol) a 40 - 50 watt is good. Red is to hard to see by.
John


----------

